# No gi- "American Jiu Jitsu"??



## Nolerama (Oct 28, 2008)

I've heard people, in passing/joking, call no-gi "American Jiu Jitsu." A claim is that no-gi takes in techniques from a variety of other grappling arts. There's also the 10th Planet system, focusing on no-gi training.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Brian Jones (Oct 28, 2008)

Hadn't really thought about it, but why not? 

Brian Jones


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 28, 2008)

a piece of a slice of a pie...  a system?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 28, 2008)

They don't wear gi's? :bomb:


----------



## jarrod (Oct 29, 2008)

there are several american jj schools in the kansas city area, & they do pretty well in mma fights.  one of my guys cross-trains with them.  from what i've seen it's basically mma with a belt ranking system, which i don't have a problem with.  of course, there's no place to wear your belt, since it's no-gi.

jf


----------



## lklawson (Oct 29, 2008)

hehehe

I saw this title and I thought it was going to be about the system developed by Len Lanius and published in his 1922 book: http://www.lulu.com/content/2734747

Well, it *IS* no-gi and draws from both wrestling and JJ.



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

